# Pasos a desnivel de Arequipa



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Aquí algunas fotos actualizadas de los bypasses de Arequipa, en total hay como 8, lo malo es que algunos están descuidados.

*Av. Ejército-Av. Cayma (Cayma)*


















*Av. Venezuela-Av. Mariscal Castilla (1° bypass de la Venezuela) *


















*Av. Venezuela 2° Bypass (son 2 bypasses separados por una torrentera)*




































*Av. Venezuela 3° bypass*



























*Av. Venezuela 4° bypass*









*Av. Avelino Cáceres*









*Variante Uchumayo*



























*Av. La Marina*






















































*y aki io(apunto de caerme) :cheers:*


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Eso es lo que le gusta a la gente!!! Gran aporte, J3r3my!!!


----------



## VarthDader (Apr 14, 2006)

Dos preguntas:
La Av. Venezuela es la que pasa por abajo?
Esta misma avenida es una vía expresa o algo así?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Buenas fotos ! pero me dio gracia eso de toledo = buhs jajaja :nuts: 










ni escribir saben q verguenza


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

creo que falta el primer paso a desnivel con el que te recibe Arequipa cuando vienes del norte, por la panamericana.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Pisco_Perú said:


> creo que falta el primer paso a desnivel con el que te recibe Arequipa cuando vienes del norte, por la panamericana.


Si es que me cansé de caminar jeje pero aquí hay una foto antiwa


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buenas fotos, lo importante es que cumplen su función.

Lo que me da pena es ver tanto grafitti...Arequipa nunca estuvo así de descuidada. Es entendible que los bypasses en las zonas populares esten algo pintarrajeados, pero el de la avenida Cayma y el puente Consuelo deberían estar bien cuidados.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

VarthDader said:


> Dos preguntas:
> La Av. Venezuela es la que pasa por abajo?
> Esta misma avenida es una vía expresa o algo así?


1ero: sip la av. venezuela pasa por abajo.
2do: esta avenida es una especie de via expresa en expansion en todo su trayecto y prolongaciones hay bastantes pasos a denivel. Para que te orientes mas entra a google earth y veras que la av. venezuela es la "Via expresa Arequipeña"


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Bueno las vialidades estan muy bien.Pero que cantidad de tierra y basura que tira la gente.La av.venezuela ya se volvio en la via expresa de arequipa.Me gustaron las fotos ,gracias.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Estàn mostras tus fotos !!!!! ese tipo de obras de ingenierìa pura son super interesante. En vialidad nos falta mucho pero al ver lo que hay en tu ciudad (quitando el odioso graffiti y claro las propagandas politiqueras) me da mucho gusto ...

Un dulce a la vista amigo, excelente thread


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

me da mucha pena las paredes pintadas en arequipa.Me llena de rabia ver como la gente destruyen cosas asi.Eso puentes se verian mucho mejor si estuvieran bien pintados.Yo facil los pinto denuevo y pongo policias para que cuiden esos lugares.Aca en EEUU al que cojen pintando la paredes,PRESOS!!Pero claro estamos en el Peru,eso nunca va a pasar.Una lastima que una ciudad que se le conoce por su belleza y LIMPIEZA este en estas condiciones.Como dijo Claudia en un thread que hizo ella,antes en Arequipa no veias ni un papel en la calle.No estoy en Arequipa desde Septiembre 2004,ojala que no la encuentre cambiada.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> me da mucha pena las paredes pintadas en arequipa.Me llena de rabia ver como la gente destruyen cosas asi.Eso puentes se verian mucho mejor si estuvieran bien pintados.Yo facil los pinto denuevo y pongo policias para que cuiden esos lugares.Aca en EEUU al que cojen pintando la paredes,PRESOS!!Pero claro estamos en el Peru,eso nunca va a pasar.Una lastima que una ciudad que se le conoce por su belleza y LIMPIEZA este en estas condiciones.Como dijo Claudia en un thread que hizo ella,antes en Arequipa no veias ni un papel en la calle.No estoy en Arequipa desde Septiembre 2004,ojala que no la encuentre cambiada.




jajaja será mejor q lleves unos klinex :fiddle: hno:


----------



## UrbanFanatic! (Jul 5, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos de Arequipa!


----------



## Andres1540 (Apr 5, 2006)

*ClauDia* said:


> jajaja será mejor q lleves unos klinex :fiddle: hno:


jajajajaja tampoco exageres


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Andres1540 said:


> jajajajaja tampoco exageres


jajajaja  no no es q exagere pero loq me toco ver en algunas partes de Arequipa no fue miuy agradable demasiado ambulante q generan suciedad. YO creoq el alcalde ha descuidado mucho a Arequipa en ese aspecto, en fin ya se acercan las elecciones y espero q sepan elegir(lol) a alguien q realmente tenga deseos de cambiar Arequipa para mejor. En fin! ya no nos desviemos del tema.


----------



## Jorge B.2 (May 25, 2006)

Es un buen avance en vias rapidas para Arequipa, pero la zona es un poco caótica, ojala no quede asi la via expresa d Grau!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

estan muy bien, me gusta como ha avanzado en ese aspecto arekipa, Lod e la basura, pues con un poco de gestion municipal y listo, luciran mejor nuevamente


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

excelente thread  
en total cuantos by passes hay en arequipa 8??????????


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas fotos, aunque francamente no me gusto ninguno.


----------

